# Smoked apple pie



## ronbo57 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is the recipe I used.

OLD FASHIONED APPLE PIE 
Pastry for 2 crust pie
3/4 to 1 c. sugar
2 tbsp. flour
1/2 to 1 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. nutmeg
1/4 tsp. salt
6 to 7 c. sliced, peeled apples (2 - 2 1/2 lbs.)
2 tbsp. butter

Combine sugar, flour, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt. Mix lightly through apples. Heap in pastry lined 9 inch pie pan. Dot with butter. Adjust top crust and flute edges; cut vents.
Bake in hot oven (425 degrees F.) 50-60 minutes, or until crust is browned and apples are tender.

Note: Amount of sugar you will need varies with tartness of apples.

I used Pillsbury roll out crusts. I baked it normally in the oven then transferred it to the smoker for about 30 to 40 minutes after it cooled. You could probably do it longer. Put some cheddar on it when you take it out or it gets a little chewy.
 


----------

